# Further update on Daisey -not looking great



## Guest (Jun 13, 2008)

HI everyone.
I managed to get an old pc working for now, hopefully it will hold up until payday when I plan to get a laptop.

Thought I would update you on what happened at daiseys vet visit just over a week ago, remember I said she needed a scan?

Well they did the scan on her head, and werent happy so went on to do an x-ray.

I'll try and word things as closely to what the vet said as I can:

Even the vet and vet nurses were suprised at the x-ray results. the hole in Daisey's skull is far larger than anyone expected, from different x-ray views you can see it about two thirds the size of her entire skull. This suprised eveyone like I say.

Then another thing theyre a bit puzzled by, and are looking into, is on the x-ray Dasiey has no sinus cavities. Theyre just not there. Where her brain should stop and she should have her sinuses, she just doesnt, her brain carries on past where it normally should. they werent sure why, (I'll explain more what is happening about this in a moment)

Also, and the thing theyre most worried about, is all around the top of the x-ray , all over the top of her head, there is a fairly thick black line on the x-ray that shouldnt be there. They THINK it is air, but basically wether it is air or fluid it shouldnt be there and the vet didnt know why it was there.

So from this theyve booked Daisey in for an MRI scan. She goes for this on monday, we have to get her to bishop auckland for 8.30 am, have to starve her etc.

So I am still worried about her. The vet hasnt confirmed any effects on health and life expectancy, but someone I know who Is a vet nurse, and has over 30 years experience in breeding and showing dogs, has said she has seen this before, and usually dogs with this only live to be 2 or 3 at the most.

I wont mention too much what the vet said, a lot is to do with breeding issues etc and something I am in discussions with her breeder over. But basically I am glad I went ahead and allowed the scans and x-rays to be done.
I know many people on here said not to worry, and is a scan really necessary, and everyone who replied helped put my mind at ease, but something was still niggling at me, so I went ahead and let this vet do these scans etc. The vet didnt want to say too much before doing the scans.

Oh and the other thing the vet mentioned is that on the x-rays above and below the hole in her skull, there is aline going up and down the rest of Daiseys skull, almost as if it is growing in two halves.

I dont know if anybody else has had any of these issues rather than just the open fontanell, if anyone has I would love to know more.

Thanks to everyone for all the well wishes before. Thought I would update you on whats going on.

Chico is fine by the way, booked for the big chop in a few weeks!


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

Wow poor little Daisey  have you spoken to her breeder? I'm shocked they didn't pick up on this sooner and didn't inform you of the situation. Also it would be a good idea if they removed the parents from their breeding stock if something like this has come up and it is genetic.

I've never had any Molera issues personally and all of mine have had them but it's never been that big, poor little girl 

*hugs* to you and Daisey at this hard time I truly hope something works out.


----------



## DlTobin (May 15, 2007)

I havent heard of issues like you were saying but I do know od a chi on dogster he has a sunken molar and lot lots of issues and has surprized everyone and had his 5 birthday. sending prayers your way~


----------



## *Tricia* (Dec 1, 2007)

Oh no, poor Daisey! And poor you - having to go through this scary time with your little baby! I am praying that they find out exactly what the issues are soon and perhaps they aren't as bad as they're thinking. Big hugs to both the kiddos from me and Holly!


----------



## ItZy BiTzY (May 15, 2008)

Gosh, In one respect I am glad you were able to get back online after last week. In the other respect it is disturbing what Daisy is going through. I am happy you followed your instincts in getting her checked out further. Keep us posted. My best wishes to you at this time, sending you and Daisy positive thoughts.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

So glad you decided to follow your gut on this. Although most of the time it is normal and there are no issues, there are always that percentage that is not:-( We usually know better when it is our own and following your gut turned out to be the right thing to do. This type of thing I am sure would be hereditary and like said above this breeder should discontinue this line, IMHO. 

Sending prayers your way and please keep us posted.


----------



## freedomchis (Jul 28, 2007)

omg so sorry to hear this i havent had this problem either so i cant say anything to reasure you
i hope everything goes alright
please keep us updated


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

Oh no! Poor Daisey. I'm sorry you're going through this, and know you're very worried. We're hoping things will turn out okay for Daisey. Please keep us posted on the MRI results.

Bella, Lina, and I send hugs and positive thoughts to you and Daisey.


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

I am so sorry to hear this, I am sennding positive thoughts and prayers your way, Please keep us posted.


----------



## Prosephone (Oct 2, 2005)

Wow! I will keep Daisy in the thoughts and prayers. I am so glad that your gut told you to go with the tests. I But when it is your dog you just have that feeling when something is not right.

Before everyone goes jumping the gun to blame the breeder, remember that birth defects can happen for no apparent reason whatsoever. Even the best of breeders can have a pup born with ailments. Granted it is far more likely that poor breeding practices are to blame, but it is not always the case. I personally have never had any issues with my pups (knock on wood), but I do know of a wonderful breeder and handler that had a pup born with no eyes out of a CH sire and dam.


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2008)

Thanks to everyone who has replied so far.
I have to say it is a very worrying time. But I am concentrating the best I can on enjoying Daisey and spoiling her with love  She is such a loving little thing.

I wont go too much into details, but basically her breeder says she didnt even know daisey had an open fontanell to start with, let alone the rest of the problems, This particular litter werent seen by a vet before being sold, so it wasnt picked up sooner. My personal opinion is the litter SHOULD have been seen by a vet, but we didnt find out they werent until after we found out about these problems.
The vet we used for her vaccs is only a vacc and neuter clinic, so they didnt pick it up either.

My vet did say about not breeding from this line again, wether Daisey's breeder does or not I dont know. 

I promise to keep you updated. I dont know if we get the results monday, or if we have to wait, but we already know Dasiey cant be shown. So I still dont have my show dog. But I do have a wonderfull loving puppy and a gorgeous handsome boy as well.

Thanks everyone for your support etc.


----------



## ria (May 22, 2007)

Oh poor little mite and poor you what a worry . I,m glad you had the xray done and I will pray for you both very hard.xxx


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Prosephone said:


> Wow! I will keep Daisy in the thoughts and prayers. I am so glad that your gut told you to go with the tests. I But when it is your dog you just have that feeling when something is not right.
> 
> Before everyone goes jumping the gun to blame the breeder, remember that birth defects can happen for no apparent reason whatsoever. Even the best of breeders can have a pup born with ailments. Granted it is far more likely that poor breeding practices are to blame, but it is not always the case. I personally have never had any issues with my pups (knock on wood), but I do know of a wonderful breeder and handler that had a pup born with no eyes out of a CH sire and dam.


I agree that health problems are not always due to poor breeding. Both outcrossing and line breeding no matter who the parents, anything can pop up but I do believe once it surfaces the parents should not be bred again.


----------



## tazruby (Jan 2, 2006)

omg iam soo sorry.


----------



## jesshan (Sep 15, 2005)

IWAC said:


> HI everyone.
> I managed to get an old pc working for now, hopefully it will hold up until payday when I plan to get a laptop.
> 
> Thought I would update you on what happened at daiseys vet visit just over a week ago, remember I said she needed a scan?
> ...


I am so sorry to hear this news - I don't know the background to it all though but it doesn't sound right - I don't think it is anything to do with the molera more likely to be something not right with the formation of the skull. I have seen this previously in chihuahuas - not one of mine but a good friend of mine. I would say that this puppy should never have been sold - does she by any chance have a very prominent head? 
Which vet in Bishop Auckland are you taking her to and where do you live? I live in Bishop Auckland - and off work on Monday if you fancy some moral support. (I know you don't know me so I won't be offended if you don't want to.)


----------



## Stephy (Aug 29, 2007)

IWAC i'm so sorry! Poor little Daisey . I hope everything will be sorted out soon. Hopefully they can tell you something monday, this waiting around has to be so hard. We'll be sending you thoughts and prayers for happy healing!


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

I hope Monday brings better news, I have my fingers/paws crossed. Kay & Zoey


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2008)

well tomorrow is the day of the MRI, no food from 8pm no water from 8am. Then off we go, have to be there at 8.30 am.

Hopefully it wont be all bad news, and at least from this scan we should get more insishgt into the full picture of what is going on with daisey.
Thanks to everyone for your kind words. I'll keep you updated of course


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2008)

jesshan said:


> I am so sorry to hear this news - I don't know the background to it all though but it doesn't sound right - I don't think it is anything to do with the molera more likely to be something not right with the formation of the skull. I have seen this previously in chihuahuas - not one of mine but a good friend of mine. I would say that this puppy should never have been sold - does she by any chance have a very prominent head?
> Which vet in Bishop Auckland are you taking her to and where do you live? I live in Bishop Auckland - and off work on Monday if you fancy some moral support. (I know you don't know me so I won't be offended if you don't want to.)



Hi

thanks for the lovely message and pm. Really appreciate the support.
We're going to Wislons vets. Obviouslt we've not heard of them before not living in that area.

Our vet here did say this puppy should never have been sold, and no future litters should come from these same parents. I'll see if Ican find some more photos of her, i've posted a few here before.

I myself arent taking her monday, my husband has agreed to. Although he is moved out he is still willing to take her, which is what was arranged from the start, as I am working and he isnt. I WANT to go, but have to work. Of course i'll be worried about her all day, but I am sure she'll be in good hands. Last time she was at our vets for the day she was ahrdly in her cage at all, everyone kept getting her out and carrying her about with them making a fuss of her lol


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

hope tomorrow brings some more positive news for u, all the best to u both


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2008)

thank you chloe. appreciate the support.


----------



## freedomchis (Jul 28, 2007)

i will be thinking of you and daisy tomorrow 
sending prayers your way


----------



## hallow91 (May 4, 2008)

Oh we are sending positive vibes your way. I hope that Daisy gets better soon. Take care! Ginger and Duke


----------



## jesshan (Sep 15, 2005)

keep us informed of how you get on.


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2008)

Oh how lovely to have so many messages of support

Well my little baby is home. She is very sleepy still and a little wobbly. She has a little pink bandage on one paw, which can come off now she is home.

Husband said the vets were superb, he couldnt get over how great they were. They'll be sending a report to our vets. But all hubby said was daisey DOES have sinuses, they showed up on the mri, (remember they didnt on the x-ray)

Other than that we wait and see what the report says.
Thanks to everyone for your support, think I was a bit of a wreck this morning lol


----------



## Stephy (Aug 29, 2007)

I'm glad to hear she did well. Poor little girl! At least you know that she has sinuses, one less thing to worry about now! please update as soon as you get the results. I will be praying for her and you.


----------



## jesshan (Sep 15, 2005)

Do you know which vet you saw? I told you those vets were fantastic. I know 2 of his receptionist very well, one of the vet nurses shows huskies and one of the vet shows/breeds beagles. 

there are a few people think he is expensive but I love his surgery - i am down there so much if I have a c-section they take me through the back to see the puppies. I tell Paul that I am personally paying for his flights back home to Australia with the amount of money I give him.

Lets hope it gets sorted but glad to hear she is OK.


----------



## Maleighchi (Jan 6, 2008)

You and Daisy are in my thoughts and prayers. Willow and Sassie are sending extra big hugs your way.(((((((((((((((((Big hugs))))))))))))

Please keep us posted!


----------



## REBECCA (Nov 11, 2005)

Hope your little Daisy will be ok. You're both in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## honeebee (Nov 19, 2007)

thinking of you and sending prayers and hugs your way.hope you continue to get good news.


----------



## ria (May 22, 2007)

Myself Chance and Bailey are sending you and Daisey BIG HUGS and our prayers for daisey


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

Bella, Lina, and I are sending hugs to Daisey.


----------



## Marie (Apr 22, 2006)

My best wishes to you and your little one. Chloe, Jasmine and Penny send doggy kisses and slurps.


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2008)

awww thanks eveyone, you've all been so nice, and Denise has been a MASSIVE help bless her. You're all so kind here, dunno what I would do without you. Daisey is fine today, apart from a small does of runny number two's!

And cheeky boy is doing good too. Will post more photos soon, jus.t with everything thats been going on lately I ahvent taken many.

Oh, and we trained Dasiey to walk off leash too now, her and Chico goprancing about through the long grass, and woods and along the beaches together, it's so sweet.


----------



## jesshan (Sep 15, 2005)

IWAC said:


> awww thanks eveyone, you've all been so nice, and Denise has been a MASSIVE help bless her. You're all so kind here, dunno what I would do without you. Daisey is fine today, apart from a small does of runny number two's!
> 
> And cheeky boy is doing good too. Will post more photos soon, jus.t with everything thats been going on lately I ahvent taken many.
> 
> Oh, and we trained Dasiey to walk off leash too now, her and Chico goprancing about through the long grass, and woods and along the beaches together, it's so sweet.


Aw you are welcome, I am glad to hear she is home and OK. I don't know the full history of what has happened to her, I think I do but not sure, so if there is a link to another posting, can someone point me in the right direction so i can read up on the problem. It is always good to find out about problem, too many breeders try to cover them up and pretend it never happened.

keep us updated!and hugs to Daisey!


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2008)

hi Denise,

I'll email you the full story if you like. but might not be today, Ive injured my knee and am on such strong pain killers today I can barely remember what day of the week it is lol. Off for a nap i think In a minute, can barely keep my eyes open!


----------



## jesshan (Sep 15, 2005)

yes please, email or give me a ring, I PM'd you my home number. It is handy to know different things that have happened to chihuahuas, like I said before, too many people try to hide problems that have happened so how are people supposed to learn.

Hope you are feeling better soon too.


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2008)

Thanks. Had a nap and feel a little better, but still feeling groggy.
~
Has anyone here taken tramadol before? Im just wondering if feeling so spaced out is normal for it or not? lol

My husband said the vet he saw was fairly tall, and MIGHT have had an australian twang to his accent, but he wasnt sure. (MEn eh!) lol


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Hello, I am so glad things are looking better. i have taken tramadol and can't handle it. I was halluciating (sp) on it and had weird thoughts, didn't like it at all.


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

I thought for sure I answered this but I guess my post disappeared  or maybe didn't post right. Mmm, anyway, I hope things work out for her and she is okay *hug*


----------



## catalat (Apr 21, 2008)

wow my heart goes out to you and Daisey.. i will keep little Daisey in my prayers... poor little girl


----------



## jesshan (Sep 15, 2005)

IWAC said:


> Thanks. Had a nap and feel a little better, but still feeling groggy.
> ~
> Has anyone here taken tramadol before? Im just wondering if feeling so spaced out is normal for it or not? lol
> 
> My husband said the vet he saw was fairly tall, and MIGHT have had an australian twang to his accent, but he wasnt sure. (MEn eh!) lol


My husband has had tramadol before, it knocked him out until the middle of the night and then got up and was all over the place, he said everything was buzzing around him. Strong stuff that tramadol!

Sounds like it was Paul then he is Austalian, he is the practice owner, he a is really good vet. It would be great if you could either mail me or ring me to fill me in on the story - did you contact her breeder and if you did, what did she say?


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2008)

Zoey's Mom said:


> Hello, I am so glad things are looking better. i have taken tramadol and can't handle it. I was halluciating (sp) on it and had weird thoughts, didn't like it at all.


I've not been that bad on it yet, but I am only taking two at night and one lunch time. I'm already pretty spaced out all day and dont think anymore would do me any good at all. Mind you theyre finding me nice and quiet at work lol


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2008)

jesshan said:


> My husband has had tramadol before, it knocked him out until the middle of the night and then got up and was all over the place, he said everything was buzzing around him. Strong stuff that tramadol!
> 
> Sounds like it was Paul then he is Austalian, he is the practice owner, he a is really good vet. It would be great if you could either mail me or ring me to fill me in on the story - did you contact her breeder and if you did, what did she say?


It's so weird how it makes you feel, but I tried ibuprofen and paracetamol together first, then moved on to codeine phosphate and paracetamol, neither worked. Due to numerous allergies and medical problems i'm restricted on pain relief i CAN haveso they gave me this, and said "take two tablets four times a day". I dont think I'll be taking htat much, i'd be like a zombie lol

Denise, I did email you, either last night or the night before. Or at least I know I wrote the email lol! Did you not get it then??? 

I did tell the breeder, who said she had no idea the puppy had anything wrong with her at all.


----------



## jesshan (Sep 15, 2005)

IWAC said:


> It's so weird how it makes you feel, but I tried ibuprofen and paracetamol together first, then moved on to codeine phosphate and paracetamol, neither worked. Due to numerous allergies and medical problems i'm restricted on pain relief i CAN haveso they gave me this, and said "take two tablets four times a day". I dont think I'll be taking htat much, i'd be like a zombie lol
> 
> Denise, I did email you, either last night or the night before. Or at least I know I wrote the email lol! Did you not get it then???
> 
> I did tell the breeder, who said she had no idea the puppy had anything wrong with her at all.



Being a quiet person that I am (NOT) maybe my work collegues might like me to take tramadol LOL. I go funny on codine phosphate, makes me have like a panic attack and I can't breath.

Nope didn't get your mail, sent you a PM though - when I get the full story we can discuss it more.


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2008)

yeah the codeine phos makes me well sleepy, but the tramadol makes me feel so spaced out I dont even know what day of the week it is lol

Have now pm'd you back, it may have been that i wrote the email, but in my tramadol induced coma like state clicked the wrong button or didnt send it or something like that, cos I have no recollection of much i've done this week lol


----------



## *Tricia* (Dec 1, 2007)

Have you gotten any results from Daisey's tests yet? I know we've all been praying for good news!


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2008)

NO news yet no, but our vet said it could take up to a week. which seems like forever when you're waiting to hear about something like this


----------



## Scarface (Apr 13, 2008)

My puppy had tramadol and he started acting like he was high on something and had to be rushed to emerg and spend the night. He was swaying all over like he was drunk, drooling uncontrolably, even the slightest noises made him jump like a gun shot - but it seemed he really just wanted to sleep.


----------

